# Wanted - suggestions for good sex



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

Having just started to date, hoping to get lucky before 2011 grows up, and being more naive and inexperienced as far as the number of my partners than a lot of college freshmen - I'm 61 - I have a few questions and requests:

1. Recommendations for books and videos that will help me learn how to better please the woman who shares my bed. 

2. Personal recommendations - I'm very open minded, I'll try just about anything that doesn't involve pain. 

3. As physically attractive as I find many younger (under 40) women (San Franciscan females seem to find cloth very expensive, many have beautiful legs, wear very short skirts or very tight jeans, or just tights, that make me imagine them wrapped around me), the folks I'm talking to via a dating side are in their 50s and 60s, under 5'5, more than attractive enough and clearly have functioning libidos. Since US culture seems to think that sex is for teens and 20 somethings, any suggestions for we older folk (FYI I have lubricants and condoms in the bureau) are appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## eagleclaw (Sep 20, 2010)

Not sure what exactly you are looking for, but I'll take a stab at it.

1) Give her oral. It's the easiest way to turn her one, and it's the easiest way to turn yourself on. Take you time, explore her and be gentle. Every woman likes different things so you have to learn the woman.

2) Make it and event in itself. Dont hurry to penetration and then go to sleep. Include massauge, candles, soft music, and food. Enjoy the act itself and don't hurry. If it has been awhile and you don't last long then pull out and finish on her. Then return to oral. Then use light touch and/or massage while you rest. If you can go again in abit and she is game then do so. You'll last longer this time so you can mix it up more.

3) Talk with her and pay attention. Watch for clues as to what she likes by her reactions. If your not sure ask here. Or give her a choice "would you like it harder or slower". Once you get more comfortable with each other take the lead and be more assertive.


----------



## Sierra61 (Feb 22, 2010)

Every woman is different. You're not going to learn anything from a book or video, IMO. The way to learn is ask your woman, "What do you like? Please show me how you like to be touched and where... talk me through it. I'm a quick learner." So communication with each individual woman is the key, not a book or video.

And always have your lady cum first. Cuddle afterwards and be attentive.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

CRAP!!!! there's an Industry STANDARD?????

lmao

I like the list... number 4 i would rewrite to say...
4: Someone able to oscilliate, evenly from pleasing to being pleased

btw.. im looking for a new career, how does one break into this industry to which you refer?


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

Star,

I like your ideas, please contact me back channel with the topic you didn't post here.

Thanks.



Star said:


> My suggestions for good sex are as follows
> 
> However as Sierra61 has already said, every woman is different and you will learn as you go along and get to know your partner what floats their boat and what doesn't, below is a list of things I look for as an industry standard for me to have good sex.
> 
> ...


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Best advise for good sex? Pick a partner you really love and respect and who really loves and respects you. Talk to each other, find out what each other likes, and then do it. Keep each other's secrets. Above all, be as loving outside the bedroom as inside. 99% of making love has nothing to do with sex.


----------

